# Harold Wants To Quit



## JHS (Sep 4, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19089&start=60
please keep this on top
make your feelings known.


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2013)

Harold's presence here on the board as a moderator is one reason the forum enjoys the success it has today. his input will never be unwanted by anyone with a real desire to learn.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Sep 4, 2013)

Harold, while I don't really know you as a person and have only crossed paths a couple of times with you on the forum, I believe that your presence here is worth more than any precious metal. Your wisdom and unique outlook on certain situations is irreplaceable. 

Mike


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 4, 2013)

Harold,
It sounds like life is not being so good for you at this time.

Is there anything we can do to offer assistance to you ???

Though my only knowledge of you is through here, I feel like you are a good friend and mentor and am willing to do anything you need to help you through this time. I’m sure many here feel the same way.

PS. Do I remember correctly that you are getting ready to move ???
I just bought a new car transport trailer (7x16 tandem axle) yesterday, Just say the word and I will be there with it with-in 36 hours ready to help.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Sep 4, 2013)

Harold, 

I must say that I cannot thank you enough for the knowledge you have given us. 
I must also wish you a very happy re-retirement!

Agian Thank You Sir!

Derek Upchurch


----------



## necromancer (Sep 4, 2013)

this game needs an Mentor & an Umpire.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 5, 2013)

necromancer said:


> this game needs an Mentor & an Umpire.




As well as a baby-sitter.

I don't want to see Harold leave any more than anyone else here does, but i can understand why he would want to wash his hands of it all. Harold, you should do what makes you happy, if that means you have to leave the board then that is your decision. I enjoy reading your posts because you have a way with words that make people thank you for chewing them out, it is comical to see. If you go you know you will be missed by many, i just hope you take time when making that decision.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 5, 2013)

Harold's just a little burnt out on things i think. We have all been there at one time or another. I know i have. After a break and a good rest we all come back. I like it when Harold comes back with that wrath of god thing he does so well. :twisted: 
Were all junkies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2013)

So you get a clearer understanding, it's possible my comments made previously have been misinterpreted. I have not made a statement of leaving the board. 

I had commented that I had no memory of a phase of recovery of palladium, and received a reply (jokingly, as I always tell readers to read Hoke) to bone up by reading Hoke, just as I recommend others do. My response was that I have no interest in doing so, as I am no longer associated with refining (and haven't been since 1994, when I sold my business). I clearly stated that I have no interest in refining, but I willing share what little I know with those who desire to learn, primarily because I have less than good memories of asking the only person I thought might be able to help me when I was trying to learn, only to be turned off with a comment of "you'll never do it". 

Well, not only did I "do it", but I ended up taking away the vast majority of his customers when I did. 

I am not planning on departing immediately, although the thought has occurred. I did suggest that I will be quick to step aside and allow those with greater knowledge to deal with matters in which I know too little (I'm not strong with the platinum metals, although I recovered a lot of platinum and palladium in my years). I would do that by simply not replying where I was not of value, it was not meant as a notice of departure. 

I have a lot on my plate, and I'm not as strong as I once was. I need more sleep now, and I have other obligations that demand my time. I still enjoy trying to help here, and will continue to do so as time allows. I also expect that I'll continue to kick butt as is required. If this board is ever a place where things are not to my satisfaction, and I am not able to reign in those who misbehave, I'll be gone. I am not wiling to spend my time with morons who don't have respect for those who are their seniors, or who have an entitlement attitude. I worked damned hard learning what I know, and spent more than a little money in the process. If showing respect is too much to ask, I'm simply not wiling to share. 

To be clear, with rare exception, I feel you folks have always appreciated what little I contribute---I have no axe to grind. 
So then, in closing, unless something unforeseen takes me away, I'm going to be here for the near future, kicking butt as I generally do, and helping where I can. That, of course, includes my never ending quest to have the new guys read Hoke's book. 

Did I mention you should read Hoke's book? Don't just skim through---read it until you understand what she teaches. The day will come when you thank me for that advice. Promise! 

I appreciate all of the messages of endearment. They mean a lot to me. 

Harold


----------

